# Tell me everything...



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am looking at getting a mini donkey baby next spring and want to be able to keep it with my horses and keep it healthy but I know absolutely nothing about donkeys at all. So...I would greatly appreciate anything and everything you can tell me about them as far as care, behavior, or anything else you can think of




. Thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## Chico (Dec 27, 2008)

Donkeys are very special and you won't believe ever having a life without one. To me, my boys are like toddlers; very curious, sweet and innocent. They really do need a donkey friend however. Horses and donkeys are different creatures. Good neighbors, even part of the same family, but they are very different. Donkeys need contact and a playmate-almost like a big dog. Our boys play toys, sleep together, groom each other and basically spend every moment together. Seperation brings crys and panicked running about. If we ever lost one boy a friend would need to be chosen quickly. You can't just have one. I wanted donky's first. My husband, a horse guy, wasn't sold. Now he absolutely loves them. He can't say enough nice things about them now and how much he loves them. Hope you decide to get two.

Good luck,

chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 28, 2008)

Once addicted ...always addicted to our loveable longears! Its so true...donkeys capture your heart so fast, you wont know how you ever managed to not have a FEW alot sooner. I would suggest reading through alot of the older threads. So many times in the past a new donkey finds his owner and then the owner comes on here with questions about there new found love. Alot of good advice has been given out, so sit back and do some reading..and dont be afraid to bring up old threads with questions, someone will be able to answer you.



Corinne


----------



## minifancier (Dec 28, 2008)

they even like to come in the house once in awhile and watch some TV.


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi,

I just got my first baby jennet about a month ago. I've had horses forever, but never had a donkey before. My mare passed away at the age of 40, and I needed a companion for her son a gelding that is in his 20s. Its been a couple of months, and so far its worked out really great. I am in the process of probably getting another donkey so I'll have a companion for my companion...lol My donkey was kind of shy, but I've been working with her everyday and we have long conversations. I'm trying to let her come to me, and she is eating treats out of my hand. My donkey follows my gelding everywhere and copies everything he does. He is very gentle with her and she is stuck to him like glue. If he lies down, she stuggles with him, and he is fine with that. They groom each other, and so far she seems happy. If I had a chance to do more home work, I probably would have bought two baby donkeys to start with. I'm doing catch up with the learning process and hope you don't mind me lurking.

Happy New Year!


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with the other posts. You must get 2 , not one.They are very social and prefer the company of another donkey over that of a horse. you won't mind having two. I guarantee you will be hooked immediately and will be thrilled you have more than one.


----------



## minifancier (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is a picture of my new donkey I got him last Sept. Traded a mini gelding for him.



So now that is all I will have is this mini donk. I have had mini donkeys in the past. and now I can start this one from the beginning as I have done the others.

I will get him gelded in early spring, his name is Charley ll as this one reminds me so much of my first Charley, I have not him in the house YET, but come spring I sure will. Now that I have had one knee replaced and the other scraped out I am able to get around better, So I can really spend some quality time come spring with the new Charley. May even start him to ground drive, that ought to be a nice challenge for me.


----------

